# My phone dings every time I get a facebook post



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

My phone dings every time I get a facebook post.
I have an LG android TracFone.
Can some one tell me how to turn off the ding.






----------------


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> My phone dings every time I get a facebook post.
> I have an LG android TracFone.
> Can some one tell me how to turn off the ding.


Delete Facebook from your phone. It's a security problem anyway.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Try this 
https://www.google.com/search?q=how...roid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-87


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

My goodness what are you thinking...…..you NEED to know what is happening night or day when some one posts a new funny cat video…..


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You have alerts turned on. Next time you get the alert, Open the Alert and HOLD the alert open. It will pop up and allow you to disable the alert for that application. YOu can also go into settings under notifications and alerts and turn off alerts by app. Me I turn them all off except phone/txt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This would drive me crazy. I am glad we have a dumb (flip) phone.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I wonder how much longer we will even have option of a dumb phone. Might become bit like trying to find a manual transmission car. Cant believe how many places now try to get me to log in with a cell phone number rather than email or at least share it with them when creating an account. They truly want to track people.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> I wonder how much longer we will even have option of a dumb phone. Might become bit like trying to find a manual transmission car. Cant believe how many places now try to get me to log in with a cell phone number rather than email or at least share it with them when creating an account. They truly want to track people.


There is always a google voice number you never answer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> There is always a google voice number you never answer.


 I looked into that one time and you now need a working cell number in order to get a google voice number. So you cant just use Google voice as substitute.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

But you run the app on the cell phone it doesnt forward. Just install the app, get the google number. Remove the app from the phone. Now you have a web based mail/sms number available.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You could fix it they way I cid my 95 van. The engine light would not go out so I took the dash apart and broke the light bulb. So take your speaker out and it won't ding anymore.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Po Boy had the answer that worked 

Adjusting the settings on the phone is a very temporary fix. The setting go back to default after every restart,


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> This would drive me crazy. I am glad we have a dumb (flip) phone.


It would drive me crazt too, My dumb phone is so stupid , it cant even flip . It just sits there like a candy bar but it can play it's built in over the air FM radio if I want it to. As far as the "you have received a text message or voice mail" announcement, I disabled that and only know if I have a message if I turn it on and see the recorder or mail icons. Only alert it gives off is the classic pager six beep ringer I chose from the stock ringer choices.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

You can manage your notifications in your app manager. Or through FB settings directly.


----------

